# CMR Era



## DAWG1419 (Nov 3, 2014)

http://www.theblawghouse.com/content/mark-richt-era-reviewing-richts-first-7-years-last-7-years


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 3, 2014)

I don't think he can win a national championship game


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 3, 2014)

I still like Richt for some reason. Don't ask me why cause I can't explain it.  Hate what happened Saturday, but getting beat by teams we could/should have beat happens every year.

2014-Fla.
2013-Vandy
2012 -USCe
2011- USCe
2010- Colorado
2009- Kentucky
2008- Ga. Tech

If he ever is replaced, I want to take a walk on the wildside with the next coach.  Give me a CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredty coach that would make Malzahn, Fisher, Petrino, blush and say "Dang that guy has no principles"


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 3, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I don't think he can win a national championship game



I think he can win a national championship game...I just don't think he can get there.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 3, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> I still like Richt for some reason. Don't ask me why cause I can't explain it.  Hate what happened Saturday, but getting beat by teams we could/should have beat happens every year.
> 
> 2014-Fla.
> 2013-Vandy
> ...



Problem is it happens multiple times per year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2014)

I think we should hire Will Muschamp away from Florida...


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 3, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think we should hire Will Muschamp away from Florida...



Not a big enough scumbag.  Dig deeper


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> Not a big enough scumbag.  Dig deeper



Let's knock it out of the park then... Urban Meyer...


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 3, 2014)

I think we should hire Spurrier.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 3, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Let's knock it out of the park then... Urban Meyer...



Closer... You are almost there Slayer


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2014)

Petrino?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 3, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Petrino?



Not quite.  I want to slip even lower down the scumbag scale than the three I mentioned in my original post...If that is even possible.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 3, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> Not quite. * I want to slip even lower down the scumbag scale than the three *I mentioned in my original post...If that is even possible.



Pete Carroll?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 3, 2014)

Lane kiffin. He may do it dirty but at least a lot of you fans could say you actually SAW Uga win a nat champ hahahaha!!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 3, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Pete Carroll?



Maybe.  I don't know if the coach I am looking for even exists.  Remember that guy that Bama hired years back that spent his first paycheck getting drunk and mauling those strippers at that "shoe show" establishment.  I think it was Mike Price.  Someone with his attitude, but that can coach.  Who am I missing?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> Maybe.  I don't know if the coach I am looking for even exists.  Remember that guy that Bama hired years back that spent his first paycheck getting drunk and mauling those strippers at that "shoe show" establishment.  I think it was Mike Price.  Someone with his attitude, but that can coach.  Who am I missing?


He was gone before the paint dried in his office.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> He was gone before the paint dried in his office.



It was worse than that. He was using the University credit card!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 3, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> Maybe.  I don't know if the coach I am looking for even exists.  Remember that guy that Bama hired years back that spent his first paycheck getting drunk and mauling those strippers at that "shoe show" establishment.  I think it was Mike Price.  Someone with his attitude, but that can coach.  Who am I missing?





I had forgotten about him.


----------



## tcward (Nov 3, 2014)

I love my Dawgs and respect Mark as a moral developer of young men, but sadly he will never win a national championship with Georgia.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 3, 2014)

Jimmy Johnson it is then!!!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 3, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Jimmy Johnson it is then!!!



Winner winner. He can extenze our season for sure!


----------



## HuntDawg (Nov 3, 2014)

He missed his calling. Should have been a youth minister. I have not believed he will get it done for years, give the same type stats as the article, and I have been crucified for my thoughts.

If I hear another Fulmer and Tennessee comparison I might puke. Tennessee has to recruit Nationally, we do not. 

His last seven years he has been graced by a weak schedule, and still loses to unranked opponents. We are the only ranked team in the East for darn sake.

Oh, but he wins 10 games. He did, he doesn't anymore, and roughly 7 + of those wins come against teams that are unranked at the end of the season.

He will be our coach for as long as he wants to be. The school is making hand over fist, he will never be in a Motorcycle wreck with his girlfriend on board. He will eat breakfast with his family including his adopted kids, go to church, etc.

Why would we get rid of him?

He will coach 20 years, have 2 SEC titles, and they will build him a statue years from now.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 3, 2014)

Your one of the few common sense dawgs fan on here hunt. And you completely right on all points!


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 3, 2014)

If Richt was that great, he'd refund me for Saturday's game.  To think I paid to watch that makes me sick, really really sick.

To the OP, yes Richt is mediocre and will be until he quits.  There is no fire and sometimes I think he's happy to extend a coach's job, make back-ups look like starters or bad teams feel good by beating a "powerhouse".  Did I already mention how sick I feel knowing I spent money watching that putrid attempt to play football.


----------



## riprap (Nov 3, 2014)

I respect CMR and what he does for the university and what he stands for. I'm sure it will be his decision when he chooses to leave. It sure would be a lot easier to can a guy who is hard to like.

It looks like a lot of fans are scared to change even if they had the power to make a change. I really don't understand this. What is the difference in 6-6, 7-5, 8-4...we still are not achieving the ultimate goal of a NC, IF that is the goal. 

We are repeating the cycle after Stafford. A 1st year senior starter. Next year, new blood at QB and a good RB. Year two of that SHOULD be a good shot the Title, but I thought that with Murray and Grantham's D. What makes anyone think this round will be any different?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> Winner winner. He can extenze our season for sure!



Ding ding ding!!!! That's the problem with Richt!


----------



## srb (Nov 3, 2014)

*Right...*



HuntDawg said:


> He missed his calling. Should have been a youth minister. I have not believed he will get it done for years, give the same type stats as the article, and I have been crucified for my thoughts.
> 
> If I hear another Fulmer and Tennessee comparison I might puke. Tennessee has to recruit Nationally, we do not.
> 
> ...



Very true here...


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 3, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> He missed his calling. Should have been a youth minister. I have not believed he will get it done for years, give the same type stats as the article, and I have been crucified for my thoughts.
> 
> If I hear another Fulmer and Tennessee comparison I might puke. Tennessee has to recruit Nationally, we do not.
> 
> ...



Good points.  Also, follow the money.  Rich alumni booster pressure on AD's usually get coaches fired more than anything else.  And who are the UGA rich alumni boosters?  OLD Dawgs.  And what do Old Dawgs care about? Beating Tech.  Sure, they want SEC titles, national championships and all that.  But lose a few years to Tech, that's what gets you fired at UGA.  Don't believe me, ask Jim Donnan.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 4, 2014)

......

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 4, 2014)

dang...burn the arches, we lost 2 games.....TWO GAMES!!!  I sure do hope I am never in need of any real support from a lot of you folks here


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 4, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> dang...burn the arches, we lost 2 games.....TWO GAMES!!!  I sure do hope I am never in need of any real support from a lot of you folks here



That's true but look at WHO we lost to! A SC team that is so bad the OBC cant even hold a press conference and a FL that was one second from Firing Muschump and starting over.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 4, 2014)

It's ok 10 wins again. Come August talk of nat championships then November fire the coaches. Rinse and repeat every year. It's quite amusing.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> Maybe.  I don't know if the coach I am looking for even exists.  Remember that guy that Bama hired years back that spent his first paycheck getting drunk and mauling those strippers at that "shoe show" establishment.  I think it was Mike Price.  Someone with his attitude, but that can coach.  Who am I missing?



You want a Football version of Jim Harrick?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 4, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> It's ok 10 wins again. Come August talk of nat championships then November fire the coaches. Rinse and repeat every year. It's quite amusing.



Those calling for the coach to be fired each year are part of the vocal minority...similar to those Vol fans screaming at everyone around, that Jon Gruden was set to be the next UT coach.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 4, 2014)

tcward said:


> I love my Dawgs and respect Mark as a moral developer of young men, but sadly he will never win a national championship with Georgia.



Exactly.  I like Richt, but you have to ask yourself, "What is he getting paid to do?".  Was he hired to be a guidance counselor or to win football games?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 4, 2014)

riprap said:


> I respect CMR and what he does for the university and what he stands for. I'm sure it will be his decision when he chooses to leave. It sure would be a lot easier to can a guy who is hard to like.
> 
> It looks like a lot of fans are scared to change even if they had the power to make a change. I really don't understand this. What is the difference in 6-6, 7-5, 8-4...we still are not achieving the ultimate goal of a NC, IF that is the goal.
> 
> We are repeating the cycle after Stafford. A 1st year senior starter. Next year, new blood at QB and a good RB. Year two of that SHOULD be a good shot the Title, but I thought that with Murray and Grantham's D. What makes anyone think this round will be any different?



Let me get this straight, are you saying we are one year away from being a year away?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 4, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Ding ding ding!!!! That's the problem with Richt!



Haha, I thought it was funny.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 4, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> It's ok 10 wins again. Come August talk of nat championships then November fire the coaches. Rinse and repeat every year. It's quite amusing.



Not as amusing as beating Tech every year.  

Not as amusing as fire coach, hire coach, dont go to bowl game, fire coach, hire coach, rinse and repeat every couple years.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> Not as amusing as beating Tech every year.
> 
> Not as amusing as fire coach, hire coach, dont go to bowl game, fire coach, hire coach, rinse and repeat every couple years.



Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 4, 2014)

Same results though..zero championships. A lot of good this stable coach is doing y'all.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 4, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Same results though..zero championships. A lot of good this stable coach is doing y'all.



Making us and the conference more money. Won the same amount of championships in his tenor as all but about 8-10 coaches. Doing it the right way.  Beating Butch Jones ever year. 

Richt doing alright.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 4, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Same results though..zero championships. A lot of good this stable coach is doing y'all.



9 different teams have won all the titles since Richt has been at UGA.  1 coach is responsible for 4 of those championships.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 4, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> 9 different teams have won all the titles since Richt has been at UGA.  1 coach is responsible for 4 of those championships.



You realize your blowing up the SEC narrative, right?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 4, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> You realize your blowing up the SEC narrative, right?



Does the ACC have a narrative?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 4, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> Making us and the conference more money. Won the same amount of championships in his tenor as all but about 8-10 coaches. Doing it the right way.  Beating Butch Jones ever year.
> 
> Richt doing alright.



By a total of 6 points!?! You guys should know how bad we are y'all bring it up in every Uga thread to deflect the real issues. So your saying it's ok that a far superior Uga team beat the lowley vols by a combined 6 points these last two years? Oh man jones will butch slap the dawgs for many years to come. You guys just made my point for me..underachieving and y'all are ok with it!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 4, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> By a total of 6 points!?! You guys should know how bad we are y'all bring it up in every Uga thread to deflect the real issues. So your saying it's ok that a far superior Uga team beat the lowley vols by a combined 6 points these last two years? Oh man jones will butch slap the dawgs for many years to come. You guys just made my point for me..underachieving and y'all are ok with it!



A win is a win. Isn't that why they keep score?  So as long as you only lose to us by 3 points you are ok with that?  

If Mark Richt keeps beating Butch Jones by 3 points, who should get fired?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 4, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> By a total of 6 points!?! You guys should know how bad we are y'all bring it up in every Uga thread to deflect the real issues. So your saying it's ok that a far superior Uga team beat the lowley vols by a combined 6 points these last two years? Oh man jones will butch slap the dawgs for many years to come. You guys just made my point for me..underachieving and y'all are ok with it!



The 2014 Vols MIGHT win as many games as Kiffin did and you're ok with it.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 4, 2014)

Hahaha y'all can't deflect enough to get out of that one. Your ok with a win as long as you win. Y'all are ok with just being "ok".


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 4, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> The 2014 Vols MIGHT win as many games as Kiffin did and you're ok with it.



Year two yes. Coming from where Dooley had us yes. In two more years when these freshman you see nearly beat y'all's beloved nat champ dawgs at your house don't win us an sec champ or more..then I won't be ok with. Same as you guys..if the defense continues to play like they did Saturday do y'all jump ship this year or next or give Pruitt some time bec you know grantham put y'all in a hole?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 4, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hahaha y'all can't deflect enough to get out of that one. Your ok with a win as long as you win. Y'all are ok with just being "ok".



Yes, if we just win every game for the rest of the year, I will be "ok" with it. If we just win every game next year and into the future, I will be "ok" with it too.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 4, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> Yes, if we just win every game for the rest of the year, I will be "ok" with it. If win just win every game next year and into the future, I will be "ok" with it too.



Right on! I want us to start winning soon so y'all won't ever have to consider getting a playoff birth!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 4, 2014)

Rex it's like this. Jones has recruited far better and beyond what Dooley could ever do. The team you see out there this year are mainly freshman with some sophomore sprinkled in. The recruiting classes have been ranked high as is our 2015 class. So if these kids don't pan out and win us some games we can conclude they weren't coached/developed good enough. Uga recruits within the top 5..why don't I see them in the big game?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 4, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> Yes, if we just win every game for the rest of the year, I will be "ok" with it. If we just win every game next year and into the future, I will be "ok" with it too.





toyota4x4h said:


> Right on! I want us to start winning soon so y'all won't ever have to consider getting a playoff birth!



You play to win the game.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 4, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> It's ok 10 wins again. Come August talk of nat championships then November fire the coaches. Rinse and repeat every year. It's quite amusing.



and that's fine with me...I will take an average of 9.5 wins per year every year, and continue watching UT lose 5.4 wins every year...I find that quite amusing too. 



Rebel Yell said:


> Exactly.  I like Richt, but you have to ask yourself, "What is he getting paid to do?".  Was he hired to be a guidance counselor or to win football games?



considering he is being a pretty good guidance counselor and a pretty good coach, I think he is doing alright.  .767 as a head coach, and that puts him at #8 among active coaches...not to mention he is #4 among active coaches at their current school. Most schools would kill for that.  It took a lot of coaches, great coaches, more than 15 years at the helm before they started winning "the big one." Prime example is Tom Osborne...22 years before he put together the Nebraska dynasty.  
One other thing; why is it that people don't seem to want to say anything about his character, or demean his off field actions ...call him "St. Mark" and "choir boy" until he loses? If you can link the good guy character to something, why not try to link it to when he wins instead of when he loses? I'm not absolving him from the poor job Saturday, cause in some fashion  he blew it, but think about this; the loss requires the participation of not just poor coaching, but also that of eighty five other guys not doing their jobs like they were coached.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 4, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> You want a Football version of Jim Harrick?



YES.  That's it


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 4, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> and that's fine with me...I will take an average of 9.5 wins per year every year, and continue watching UT lose 5.4 wins every year...I find that quite amusing too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not saying he should be fired.  Personally, I think he's better than Vince Dooley.  How great a coach do you have to be to give the ball to H Walker?

There's nothing wrong with winning 10 games with a high character coach.  90% of schools would trade places with you in a minute.  The only drawback is that you have to accept that that is who you are.

I had a UGA friend tell me that he is this generation's Fulmer.  I told him he may be. Fire him and you may find out.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 4, 2014)

Heard a great comment the other day on talk radio.  Basically the person was saying that professors are PAID to guide the students (and players) in the classroom...Ministers are PAID to guide people spiritually...and CMR is PAID to win football games.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Heard a great comment the other day on talk radio.  Basically the person was saying that professors are PAID to guide the students (and players) in the classroom...Ministers are PAID to guide people spiritually...and CMR is PAID to win football games.



So we need to fire him?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2014)

Good read.. 

http://www.macon.com/2014/11/03/3402080_richt-isnt-a-win-at-all-costs.html?sp=/99/160/&rh=1


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 4, 2014)

I like that one sentence..auburn fans don't care about the 30 some loses they had between 07-12 bec they have a nat championship in there. That's how I feel about tennessee..we may be losing now but I truly feel we will be there soon. We had a coach that was slacking and being ok was not enough the fans wanted a nat title. I'll live with these down years bec we will be there soon. Do you Uga fans want that?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 4, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> I like that one sentence..auburn fans don't care about the 30 some loses they had between 07-12 bec they have a nat championship in there. That's how I feel about tennessee..we may be losing now but I truly feel we will be there soon. We had a coach that was slacking and being ok was not enough the fans wanted a nat title. I'll live with these down years bec we will be there soon. Do you Uga fans want that?



Well you are certainly trending in the wrong direction.


----------



## riprap (Nov 4, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> I like that one sentence..auburn fans don't care about the 30 some loses they had between 07-12 bec they have a nat championship in there. That's how I feel about tennessee..we may be losing now but I truly feel we will be there soon. We had a coach that was slacking and being ok was not enough the fans wanted a nat title. I'll live with these down years bec we will be there soon. Do you Uga fans want that?



CMR is a great coach, but not a great coach all year. That's how you get last weeks effort. That's how you get losses to Vandy, Kentucky and Central Florida. At least I know what to expect from our team now. We try to do the right thing off the field, and maybe, just maybe the stars will line up for a NC.

Personally, taking a few bad years and a couple of coaches to find the one who could get to a NC wouldn't be all that bad. It's not that bad now, you just can't be confident the team is going to win except for the cupcake games.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 4, 2014)

Exactly. What's a few losing seasons ultimately your still gettin where you wanna be with the coach you have now why not find one that'll get it done? When you do find one it all works out. Look at bama. Heck look at miss st. The only thing I was certain of this year with tenn is we'd lose to bama ole miss and Oklahoma.We were close against Uga shoulda put Florida away and didn't. Win those 2 close games and it's a diff story this year.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 4, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Exactly. What's a few losing seasons ultimately your still gettin where you wanna be with the coach you have now why not find one that'll get it done? When you do find one it all works out. Look at bama. Heck look at miss st. The only thing I was certain of this year with tenn is we'd lose to bama ole miss and Oklahoma.We were close against Uga shoulda put Florida away and didn't. Win those 2 close games and it's a diff story this year.



But you lost so it is not a different story. You could say the same about the close games you won. Could have lost those and been worse. 

I am not a win at all costs kind of person.  I believe there is a lot more to it. This is why I stand behind our coach now. 

Miss St has not won the championship yet. They have the beginning of another good season and now they have found the coach. 

Alabama you are right. They have the best coach in the country. He is not coming to UGA so I will stick with Richt. Maybe he wins one, maybe he doesn't. The same can be said about a lot of coaches around the country.  A lot of things that are not in the coaches control have to go right in order for you to win a national championship. You can't tell me that any of the bozo plays that happened for Auburn last year had anything to do with Malzahn.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Exactly. What's a few losing seasons ultimately your still gettin where you wanna be with the coach you have now why not find one that'll get it done? When you do find one it all works out. Look at bama. Heck look at miss st. The only thing I was certain of this year with tenn is we'd lose to bama ole miss and Oklahoma.We were close against Uga shoulda put Florida away and didn't. Win those 2 close games and it's a diff story this year.



Could of.. would of... should of.. I think you have been reading to many of ODR's posts..

You didn't win those games so NOTHING has changed. UT is still fighting to get to a bowl game.. UT is still the gutter of the East!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Could of.. would of... should of.. I think you have been reading to many of ODR's posts..
> 
> You didn't win those games so NOTHING has changed. UT is still fighting to get to a bowl game.. UT is still the gutter of the East!



So, they are the guter of the gutter?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 4, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> So, they are the guter of the gutter?



ACC Coastal?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 4, 2014)

Again the point of all this is Uga is mediocre again this year and you guys stand for. Yes UT is down. Yes some poor decisions were made by our old AD but this is year two of jones. He has recruited way more than Dooley ever did. If we don't get there in 2 more years then enough with jones try someone else. I want UT back on top..championships. I don't want us to lose to we should beat and I don't want to be sitting here like a few of you praising my coach and his 10 win season while I watch all these other sec teams surpass us. I'm either win it all or keep trying. I can't jump on jones in year 2..will you guys jump on Pruitt next year? Bec we all know you will be disappointed again.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Again the point of all this is Uga is mediocre again this year and you guys stand for. Yes UT is down. Yes some poor decisions were made by our old AD but this is year two of jones. He has recruited way more than Dooley ever did. If we don't get there in 2 more years then enough with jones try someone else. I want UT back on top..championships. I don't want us to lose to we should beat and I don't want to be sitting here like a few of you praising my coach and his 10 win season while I watch all these other sec teams surpass us. I'm either win it all or keep trying. I can't jump on jones in year 2..will you guys jump on Pruitt next year? Bec we all know you will be disappointed again.



If you are so good at looking into the future why didn't you see UT going down the drain before it happened??


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 4, 2014)

You guys can bash UT all day. Doesn't change the fact that Uga consistently recruits top 5 classes and also consistently doesn't live up to the hype. I guess y'all enjoy it so why do I care lol. Y'all must like te braves and the falcons too


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> If you are so good at looking into the future why didn't you see UT going down the drain before it happened??



That makes zero sense..I think I would expect down years during coaching changes happens all the time. You guys try to zing me about UT but you just make yourself look silly. Keep deflecting and defending mediocrity and that's all you'll ever get.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> You guys can bash UT all day.




Actually, UT has done that all on it's own. We just keep piling it on!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 4, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> You guys can bash UT all day. Doesn't change the fact that Uga consistently recruits top 5 classes and also consistently doesn't live up to the hype. I guess y'all enjoy it so why do I care lol. Y'all must like te braves and the falcons too



I'm a Braves fan since the days of Dale Murphy. Could care less for pro football. 

As soon as I get off the phone with John Schuerholz, I'll call McGarity and have him start looking for the next Butch Jones.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2014)

DSGB said:


> I'm a Braves fan since the days of Dale Murphy. Could care less for pro football.
> 
> As soon as I get off the phone with John Schuerholz, I'll call McGarity and have him start looking for the next Butch Jones.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 4, 2014)

DSGB said:


> I'm a Braves fan since the days of Dale Murphy. Could care less for pro football.
> 
> As soon as I get off the phone with John Schuerholz, I'll call McGarity and have him start looking for the next Butch Jones.



At the rate he is going, you will be able to get the real Butch Jones on the cheap in a couple years.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 4, 2014)

According to some players they underestimated the gators. Maybe lesson learned. I really thought they had turned a corner. Maybe not


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 4, 2014)

Haha!!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 4, 2014)

http://thefanbuzz.com/story/mark-richt-fires-back-after-fan-calls-him-too-nice/


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> http://thefanbuzz.com/story/mark-richt-fires-back-after-fan-calls-him-too-nice/


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Just ordered me one of those autographed girly mini helmets off that website.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 6, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> You guys can bash UT all day. Doesn't change the fact that Uga consistently recruits top 5 classes and also consistently doesn't live up to the hype.



The guys on 92.9 radio said Richt does less with more than any other coach in college football.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 6, 2014)

Exactly. It's ok they win 10 games good enough for most!


----------



## HuntDawg (Nov 6, 2014)

I do not understand the 10/win season love affair. 10 wins means you lost 3 and possibly 4. 10 wins before the 90's meant a lot more than it does today.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 7, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Exactly. It's ok they win 10 games good enough for most!



It takes a combined 3 years for Tennessee to get 10 wins!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 7, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> ACC Coastal?



We play in the Altantic...and it's better than the SEC East.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> We play in the Altantic...and it's better than the SEC East.



If Arkansas was in the ACC they would be undefeated..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 7, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> If Arkansas was in the ACC they would be undefeated..



Well that just goes without saying.  Everyone knows that Arkansas are the 6th best team in the nation.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Well that just goes without saying.  Everyone knows that Arkansas are the 6th best team in the nation.






ODR would be proud we agree with him on something..


----------

